# 2001 kenner 1801 mercury 90hp 12k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2001 kenner 1801 mercury 90hp fresh tune up ready to go boat has trailer and cover, pics on request call brad 409-370-3555 12k obo


----------

